# Sauvegarde avant formatage du DD



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Octobre 2000)

Je dispose de 2 disques durs internes dans mon G4. Puis-je sauvegarder toutes les données, dont le système Mac OS 9, figurant sur le 1er (le maître), en les recopiant sur le second (l'esclave-par glisser-déposer ?), et puis-je, à la suite, après partitionnement du 1er, espérer pouvoir réintroduire (tjs par glisser-déposer ?) dans le 1er, à l'identique, les données d'origine préalablement sauvegardées ?

Merci d'avance
Emilien


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Octobre 2000)

Oui, enfin à peu près J'ai déjà fait la manip plusieurs fois sans trop de problèmes sino quelques tracas très minimes:
Garde sous la main te numéros de série car certaines applications vont te les redemander (certaines "protégent" leurs préférences pour éviter la copie pirate d'un disque à un autre).
De même, ton navigateur risque fort de ne pas retrouver le chemin de ses fichiers préférences, signets, etc.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Octobre 2000)

Gilbert,
merci
je désespérais d'avoir une réponse


----------

